# Superseedstore Quality



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

I recently bought some Mazama KBG from superseedstore. They advertise the label as 90% germination. My bag has a measly 75% germination. WTF? Scotts seed has better germination percentage than that.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Scotts likely has weeds and other crops


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

This is the advertisement https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100112/mazama-kentucky-bluegrass

I figured a gold tag sod quality would be worth the money.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@greengrass Germination falls over time. Their initial % was probably that high and they adjusted based on days in stock. If you don't want to deal with the hassle to return, negotiate a rebate prorata the loss of germination %.
M


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

yeah def contact customer service I think they can work something out with you


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm curious how you calculated your germination rate. Did you count individual sprouts vs ungerminated seed? KBG can take a long time to fully germinate.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

john5246 said:


> yeah def contact customer service I think they can work something out with you


The waste of time involved is not worth my time. The only reason I ordered seed from them is because I expected Gold tag seed. They are frauds. Will not order from them again.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> I'm curious how you calculated your germination rate. Did you count individual sprouts vs ungerminated seed? KBG can take a long time to fully germinate.


The 75% germination rate is on the label,.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Why don't you give them a call to try to sort it out first instead of labeling a seed supplier that many of us have used on this forum as a "fraud?"


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

greengrass said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious how you calculated your germination rate. Did you count individual sprouts vs ungerminated seed? KBG can take a long time to fully germinate.
> ...


Oh I thought you meant it was 90% on the label and you only counted 75%.

75% of a billion seeds is still pretty good. I'd throw it down and not care.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

greengrass said:


> john5246 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah def contact customer service I think they can work something out with you
> ...


The sell by date listed on the seed analysis is 6/20 so if you ordered after that they could have adjusted the germination rate accordingly. They also could have adjusted it if you purchased a small quantity forcing them to open a bag which usually results in some numbers being adjusted.

The only way to know is to contact them which you could easily do by email but that's apparently not worth your time even though that would take less time than creating a new post on a forum and replying to it several times.

The listed germination rate isn't a guaranteed number and you will absolutely not notice a difference using seed with a listed germination rate of 90% compared to seed with a listed germination rate of 75%.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@greengrass Wait you are saying you had 75% germination rate in your lawn??? I was thinking they altered the bag tag.
I am afraid you will be kindly send to... How have you possibly been able to measure 75%? Do you have the perfect (sod farm or testing plot) conditions? I am finding your feedback to a very popular seeds distributor to be a bit off...
From all I have read they are very respected source for seeds and have built a name.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

greengrass said:


> john5246 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah def contact customer service I think they can work something out with you
> ...


What was your expectation from a gold tag seed? To grow over night by itself and look like a golf course while we can enjoy beers on the porch? I posted somewhere else in this forum, that the most frequent frustration of people and lawns is the wrong expectation of when and how a specific product/seed will work.
M


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Look, I'm an average Joe. I ordered "gold quality" seed. I received a label seed that is 75% germination advertised as 90%.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

gergelybg said:


> greengrass said:
> 
> 
> > john5246 said:
> ...


Fuck no, I would have just bought Scotts seed for far less.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

You received superior genetics and no weed seed. You don't get that from Scott's.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

75% germination on a Gold Label Sod quality seed is pathetic. Don't know why a competent company would sell this seed.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@greengrass You may be at the right place with Scott's. I am killing mine right now, but it maybe the right choice for many.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

You should contact them and voice your displeasure.

You won't get much support in here calling Drew and his team frauds.


----------



## mattcoughlin (Jul 8, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

greengrass said:


> Look, I'm an average Joe. I ordered "gold quality" seed. I received a label seed that is 75% germination advertised as 90%.


This makes the most sense. Being an average joe is not bad its just makes me understand your level of lawn dedication. You just want a nice lawn but not live, breathe and eat lawn care. 
While I understand paying for 90% germination and only getting 75% is an issue for you. Think about this there are like 2 million seeds in 1 pound of kbg thats still a lot of seed to germinate. Also you aren't really paying for the germination rate with sod quality seed its the superior cultivar you are getting plus no weeds or other crop. Th

This is something Scotts can not compete with. While a Scotts lawn might look good it will have weed seeds, and worse other crop which is grassy weeds like Poa, or Nutsedge.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

That's seed is super expensive. He should have got what he paid for period. It doesn't matter the level of his lawn dedication. I'm sure if he called it would be rectified. But I dont think he should be berated for wanting what he ordered.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@greengrass, if this was 75% germ. in a moist pot or in damp paper towels in bags after 4 weeks, have reason to seek recourse. Best to eliminate as many variables as possible when testing. Good luck.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Wow, how many people comment without reading...

He said the bag says 75% on the label.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

Are you saying it was advertised as 90% but your bag says 75%? If so, I don't blame you one bit for being upset. Call the company and explain the situation and that you either want to exchange it for what you paid for or want a prorated refund. Let us know the outcome.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I bought a custom mix earlier this year for my spring reno. It had bewitched bluebank and mazama. Looking at the label mine is also labeled 75%.for mazama but 90 for the other 2... I do believe this is misadvertised. That being said I can personally verify I had good germination in my reno and in my pot tests. 
Here's a pic of the pot test the one on the right is the kbg mix and the left is the tttf shade blend. I planted these pots almost 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anything over 85 is tough to find for KBG seed, though. I think 90 was the highest I ever saw.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

gergelybg said:


> @greengrass Germination falls over time. Their initial % was probably that high and they adjusted based on days in stock. If you don't want to deal with the hassle to return, negotiate a rebate prorata the loss of germination %.
> M


Thats crap, because i know for a fact they were sold out of Mazama until about a week ago because they emailed me when it came back in stock.

Also i know having bought a bag of Mazama directly from Vista seeds 2 weeks ago that they currently are selling 85% germ, 75% seems stunningly low. Even 85% honestly isnt amazing, but I didnt pay SSS's markup either for 0/0 seed.

To pay 100+ for a bag where 25% of it is basically garbage seems a bit rough.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Avalawn T said:


> That's seed is super expensive. He should have got what he paid for period. It doesn't matter the level of his lawn dedication. I'm sure if he called it would be rectified. But I dont think he should be berated for wanting what he ordered.


Nobody is berating the OP. We all want what we pay for, especially when something is advertised a certain way.

But the OP called SSS "frauds" and when told by many here that he should call them and see what can be done, he said he wasn't going to waste his time.

Now, had he called and SSS told him tough s#%^, then he has all the right to make that accusation.

Give them an opportunity to make it right. That's all anyone is saying.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I see the complaint. SSS posted a germination rate before the test results came back. I'm sure they will make it right.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Harts said:


> Avalawn T said:
> 
> 
> > That's seed is super expensive. He should have got what he paid for period. It doesn't matter the level of his lawn dedication. I'm sure if he called it would be rectified. But I dont think he should be berated for wanting what he ordered.
> ...


Yes... this... SSS is probably not aware of this. It may be a mistake on their website that needs to be corrected... I am sure they will do something... Spending more time complaining about it online and then saying you have no time to call them does not make sense..


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

True. They are costly, but over the last decade or so I have had nothing but good experiences with him. Give him a call. He'll answer and probably try to work it out with you. He has always been very accommodating.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

If you are unhappy with the seed email them. Like others have said, venting here isn't any less time consuming, buy certainly less productive. SSS is a reputable outfit and I dont think you will see this many lawn enthusiasts vouching for a company that didny operate as such


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> If you are unhappy with the seed email them. Like others have said, venting here isn't any less time consuming, buy certainly less productive. SSS is a reputable outfit and I dont think you will see this many lawn enthusiasts vouching for a company that didny operate as such


I'm sure they are a great company. Maybe it is a misprint. Wish I hadn't vented on this forum. I don't really care anymore, just bummed out on this whole lawn stuff.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

greengrass said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > If you are unhappy with the seed email them. Like others have said, venting here isn't any less time consuming, buy certainly less productive. SSS is a reputable outfit and I dont think you will see this many lawn enthusiasts vouching for a company that didny operate as such
> ...


Really nothing to be bummed about. Plant the seed, water it and watch it grow.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

greengrass said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > If you are unhappy with the seed email them. Like others have said, venting here isn't any less time consuming, buy certainly less productive. SSS is a reputable outfit and I dont think you will see this many lawn enthusiasts vouching for a company that didny operate as such
> ...


There's no reason to be bummed, odds are that either the tag on your bag or the tag on their website is a misprint and a simple email/call to them would sort this out.

People are defending them because you never even gave them the chance to rectify the situation, you just got your bag, red 75% and went into a full blood rage and started calling Drew and his crew at SSS frauds. When the reality is it very probable that your bag has a misprint.

That said you also keep saying that they "guaranteed a 90% germ rate" but nowhere do I see anything regarding such a guarantee. All I see is the seed analysis label which states 90%. Which was from a tag printed in February of this year. Is your tag also dated 02/19? Or is your tag more recent, maybe say June or July? Because the latest cultivation of Mazama could just be a low germination cultivation. This picture isn't a guarantee, it's just simply showing you a label. If your label is from a different date (which is sounds like it is as many have said Mazama was sold out until a week or two ago) then it's probable that the new shipment has a lower germ rate and that's all there is to it.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Khy said:


> greengrass said:
> 
> 
> > jha4aamu said:
> ...


It was tested January 2019. So they sold an older bag. I am just making you all aware since I saw an earlier post about Mazama ***, and bought this. It is around $16 a pound with 25% useless.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I get it. I'd be pissed too. But that bag is still a better value than any Scott's seed. It isn't just about the germination rate. You got a higher quality seed with zero weed seeds.

You certainly didn't waste your money.

But I am curious....what has you bummed out about your lawn? Other than the seed.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

greengrass said:


> I recently bought some Mazama KBG from superseedstore. They advertise the label as 90% germination. My bag has a measly 75% germination. WTF? Scotts seed has better germination percentage than that.


I see your concern and just snapped the below pics of two bags I bought in april. I didn't even notice it. Personally, I'm not worried about it. There are a massive amount of seeds in a pound of KBG and plenty of them won't survive even if viable. However, you are right that the tag he advertises is 90% so can't blame you if you wanted to complain to him.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

tgreen said:


> greengrass said:
> 
> 
> > I recently bought some Mazama KBG from superseedstore. They advertise the label as 90% germination. My bag has a measly 75% germination. WTF? Scotts seed has better germination percentage than that.
> ...


That is the exact tag on mine.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

greengrass said:


> tgreen said:
> 
> 
> > greengrass said:
> ...


I would call him and tell him your concern. He's a reasonable guy. Drew is his name. This is a super busy time so you won't get him live but leave a message. In the meantime, seed the mazama. I don't think the 15% difference in germination rate will be noticeable. That is what I'm planning to do. Good luck!


----------

